# This listing cost me a purchase



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I had made a reasonable offer for some AFX cars in Craigslist. The seller agrees, then someone tells him look at this, this is one of the cars you have!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-AFX-HO-SLOT-CAR-3002-PORSCHE-510K-CAN-AM-RED-/290474585185?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43a1a26c61#ht_500wt_928

Now his is missing the stickers and may have a broken/missing front spoiler but now he thinks he has a $500-$700 car on his hands. Here is the same car's actual selling price in the condition the Craigslist seller has:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-PORSCHE-510K-CAN-AM-/290472572614?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43a183b6c6#ht_500wt_1154

Thanks a lot ebay seller 1977gp!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Crazy! $750 or $10.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The red car only rates a 4 in Bob's book. I don't get the high price for the Minty version... :freak:

I also see that the big dollar car is still listed... :freak: :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*The information age strikes again...*

Happens... Don't worry about it. I have heard this sort of complaint before.
There will always be another one...
Eventually... (Sorry...)
You could always contact the seller and in a calm voice explain why his car is not worth that. But it may just be a waste of breath. Or not.
I responded to a local CL listing a few years ago for several Tjets in a race case.
Went to see them, told the seller that if he put them on the EBay he could probably get more for them than I was willing to pay. He sold them to me anyway. So it can't hurt to try.
Scott


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

*Used the same technique*

I told him parting them out individually on ebay would bring the best price. I think he is doing some investigation and may come back. He seems like a good guy and just needs some info.

Tom


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Suggest the seller knock $5 off your offer for the lot less the precious red car.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

The red car listed on ebay actually is a pretty hard to find version (Not $750 worth, mind you) but notice the center bar in the front air intake.......this is a later molded version as early ones didn't have this support, but thi car has an early paint scheme!?!

IMHO, still not anywhere near $750.



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Go for it!*



bobwoodly said:


> I told him parting them out individually on ebay would bring the best price. I think he is doing some investigation and may come back. He seems like a good guy and just needs some info.
> 
> Tom


You Go Tom!
What can it hurt?

Scott


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

That's the same seller that had the 510K Yellow/Blue stripped version for $1500.00.
There's also a listing for a Tyco Petty Superbird for $3250.00. Should I sell my collection and retire??? To the Caymens perhaps? If someone pays those prices I might be able to buy my own island

-Paul


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Funny thing is he almost never sells any of his high priced cars. I looked back at his feedback and could only find 1 or 2 over $100 so far this year I'm assuming it costs him something to keep listing them. Oh well, to each his own..


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

The seller probably sells most off ebay the listing just acts as an add. 
Those sunoco 510's drive me nuts. There is an air dam issue, a set decal number issue vs Aurora produced packaged and sold number on the decal issue. Then the translucent vs common color issue. You could fill a closet with all the various issues off that car.
I really would love somebody to list all the variants so I could understand them.
Oh and also an air vent issue !!! LOL!!!


----------

